# Using vinegar to clean shell of red foot tortoise?



## LadyKraken (Nov 29, 2015)

Wondering if I could use a white vinegar solution to clean my tortoise's shell since vinegar is antibacterial and antifungal. I really want to use as preventive shell care. Any suggestions on how to clean your tortoises shell or do you guys just soak them daily?


----------



## dmmj (Nov 29, 2015)

I just use water sometimes a brush sometimes my fingers they shouldn't need more than just water 2 be clean.


----------



## LadyKraken (Nov 29, 2015)

dmmj said:


> I just use water sometimes a brush sometimes my fingers they shouldn't need more than just water 2 be clean.


Ok ty


----------



## Yvonne G (Nov 30, 2015)

It wouldn't harm anything, but I'd be sure to rinse it off real well after. If there are any slightly open spots, like on the new growth areas, it would sting like crazy.


----------



## LadyKraken (Nov 30, 2015)

Yvonne G said:


> It wouldn't harm anything, but I'd be sure to rinse it off real well after. If there are any slightly open spots, like on the new growth areas, it would sting like crazy.


Growth areas ?can you explain this to me and yes I wanted to do that use vinegar and rinse it off very well


----------



## Yvonne G (Nov 30, 2015)

The design lines on a tortoise's shell is where the new growth appears. As it grows it is very sensitive, hardening as it ages. In this brand new state, I would imagine if there were any 'raw' places, it would sting to apply vinegar to it.







The white line around the scute near the edges of the picture is brand new growth. The tiny square in the very center is the scute the baby hatched out with. The successive lines surrounding that initial square/scute show the additional growth over time.


----------



## LadyKraken (Nov 30, 2015)

Yvonne G said:


> The design lines on a tortoise's shell is where the new growth appears. As it grows it is very sensitive, hardening as it ages. In this brand new state, I would imagine if there were any 'raw' places, it would sting to apply vinegar to it.
> 
> 
> 
> The white line around the scute near the edges of the picture is brand new growth. The tiny square in the very center is the scute the baby hatched out with. The successive lines surrounding that initial square/scute show the additional growth over time.



Oh I see is the plastron as sensitive also?


----------



## Yvonne G (Nov 30, 2015)

Yes - the new growth areas is sensitive.


----------

